# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Ningalkku priyappetta malayala novelukalum cherukadhakalum

## Siva

Ningalkku priyappetta novelukalum cherukadhakaludeyum perukl ivide post cheyyamooo...

----------


## Siva

Njan ithuvare vaayichittullavayil ettavum ishtappetta novel (ethu bhaashayilum)...Randaaamoozham

----------


## Shivan

eniykku ettavum ishtamaythu - "oru deshathinte katha"

----------


## Siva

> eniykku ettavum ishtamaythu - "oru deshathinte katha"


athu pandu school il padikkumbol malayalam second paper aayi padichittundu...ippol ellam marannu poyi...onnum koodi vaayikkanam

----------


## Shivan

oru deshathinte katha schoolilo???????????????? athu valiyoru pusthakamanallo..............

----------


## Siva

> oru deshathinte katha schoolilo???????????????? athu valiyoru pusthakamanallo..............


Onpathaam class il second paper malayalam Deshathinte kadha aayirunnu ennanu orma...patham classil ...dharmaraja...

----------


## Shivan

9 classil oormila enna oru katha alle? ethayalum mel paranjathavan vazhiyilla. athu >500 page illa oru book aanu..................

----------


## Siva

> 9 classil oormila enna oru katha alle? ethayalum mel paranjathavan vazhiyilla. athu >500 page illa oru book aanu..................


9 aam classil oormila thanne...deshathinte kadha enikku thettiyathaaanu...SK Pottakkadinte oru travalogue school il padikkan undaayirunnilleee...

----------


## maryland

Ishtappetta Cherukadha: *Deivathinte Kuppaayam*

----------


## Wolverine

..........

----------


## Mattoraal

*Novels:* 
Oru Deshathinte Katha - SK
Oru Sankeerthanam Pole - Perumbadavam
Khasaakkinte Ithihaasam - OV Vijayan
Kaalam - MT
Yanthram & Verukal - Malayattor
Pithaamahan - VKN
Raavum Pakalum, Mayyazhippuzhayude Theerangalil - M Mukundan
Eakaanthathayude Nooru Varshangal (100 Years of Solitude) - Gabriel Garzia Marquez (Translated)
*Kathakal:* 
Short Stories of T Padmanabhan (Shekhootty, Makhan Singhinte Maranam, Gouri, Prakaasham Paratthunna Penkutty etc)
Vellappokkathil (Takazhy)
Short Stories of Kaaroor
Short Stories of  SK

----------


## Siva

> *Novels:* 
> Oru Deshathinte Katha - SK
> Oru Sankeerthanam Pole - Perumbadavam
> Khasaakkinte Ithihaasam - OV Vijayan
> Kaalam - MT
> Yanthram & Verukal - Malayattor
> Pithaamahan - VKN
> Raavum Pakalum, Mayyazhippuzhayude Theerangalil - M Mukundan
> Eakaanthathayude Nooru Varshangal (100 Years of Solitude) - Gabriel Garzia Marquez (Translated)
> ...


Thanks bhai...

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

Randamoozham
Khasakkinte Ithihaasam

Vaikkom Muhammed Basheernte 
Pathummayude aadu
Aanappooda
Shinkidimunkan
Viswavikyathamay Mookku
Poovan Pazham
Aanavariyum Ponkurissum thudangi oru vidham ellam

----------


## Aromal

Khasakkinte ithihasam

Randamoozham

chemmeen

ini njan urangatte

kaalam

karrorinte kathakal

prakasham parathunna penkutty

----------


## Mattoose

> Randamoozham
> Khasakkinte Ithihaasam
> 
> Vaikkom Muhammed Basheernte 
> Pathummayude aadu
> Aanappooda
> Shinkidimunkan
> Viswavikyathamay Mookku
> Poovan Pazham
> Aanavariyum Ponkurissum thudangi oru vidham ellam





> Khasakkinte ithihasam
> 
> Randamoozham
> 
> chemmeen
> 
> ini njan urangatte
> 
> kaalam
> ...


 :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## mampilly

eTHILOKKE MIKACHATHALEE AYALKAR, UMMACHU ENNIVA. aTHU POLE PATHUMMAYUDE ADU, MANTHRIKAPOOCHA ENNIVAPOLE MALAYALIYUDE JEEVITHAM VARACHU KATTUNNA NOVELS ILLA. KHASAKKINTE ETHIHASAM MAYYAZIAGHALIL NALLA NOVELS ANU. pAKSHE ENIKKU CHEMMIN OTTUM ISHTAMALLA. aTHU POLE MT YUDEYUM THAKAZIYUDEYUM. ENTHU KONDANENNANIKKARYILLA. AVARUDE SHYLI ENIKKISHTAMALLA.  ENGLISH CHODICHAL ALCHEMIST

----------


## arunthomas

*novels
*oru sankeerthanam pole
delhi

*stories*
shabthikunna kalappa
vellapokkathil

----------


## Perumthachan

My favourites:

Asuravithu
Ummachu
Sundarikalum Sundaranmaarum
Enippadikal
Odayil Ninnu
Randamoozham
Chemmeen
Pithamahan
Yanthram
Daivathinte Vikruthikal
Karnan
Aranaaazhika Neram
Lanthanbatheriyile Lutheeniyakal
Marubhoomikal Undaakunathu
Mayazhipuzhayude Theerangal
Ini Njaan Uranagatte
Parinaamam
Smaarakashilakkal
Nizhalpaadukal
Vadakkuninoru Kudumbavrithaantham
Spandamapinikale Nandi
Abhayaarthikal

----------


## plk

favourite illa.....vayichathellam parayam.. :Innocent: 

oru sankeerthanam pole(5thil vayichatha...ippozhum onnum ariyanmela)

khasakkinte ithihasam(athu 7thil...athum...)

patthhummante adu(2ndil ..parayenda karyamillallo :Huh: )

...but vayichu manasilakki ishtapettathu...

balyakalasakhi
mathilukal
ntuppuppakkoraaneendaarnnu..
indulekha(half vareye vayichitulu)

----------


## swiss

my favourites...
chidambarasmarana&randamoozham
pinne adya prathikara novel nalukettu

----------


## Naradhan

*Ithil chilathu Malayalam Translation aanu ...
-----------------------------------*
1. Karnan (translation)
2. chemanna kaipathi series (translation)
3. Suvarna Rakha series (translation)
3. Mathrika Mashi
4. Basheerinte Sampoorna Krithikal
5. Sanjayan Sampoorna Krithikal
6. Kadha sarith saagaram (translation)
7. 1001 raavukal (translation)
8. Panchathanthram Kadhakal (translation)
9. chiriyum chinthayum
10. toto chan (translation)

pore .... iniyum undu ....

----------


## asuyalu

Randamoozham

Khasakkkinde ithihasam

verukal

chidambaram smarana

pravasiyude kurippukal

naalukettu

brigade. kathakal

----------


## Sameer

Deshathinte katha
Kasakhinte ithihasam
Sangeerthanam pole (njan otta iruppil vayichu theertha eka novel, superb)

Karoornte cheru kadhakal nalla ishttamanu, also basheer

----------


## S.K

Sankeerthanam Pole (Perumbadavam)
Yanthram & Aramviral(Malayattur)
Rajalakshmiyude kathakal
Oru vazhiyum Kure Nizhalukalum & Njan enna bhavam(Raja Lakshmi)
Ini Njan Urangatte (Balakrishnan)
Mayyazhipuzhayude Theerangangalil (Mukundan)
Guru Sagara & Khassakkinte Ithihaasam(OV Vijayan)
Kaalam & Randamoozham(MT)
Pandavapuram &  (Sethu)
Oonjal  (Vilasini)
Nellu (Valasala)
M Mohante Cherukathakal & Novel (Ottayeranname ullu..kidilan aanu)
Akbar Kakkattile cherukathal & Mrithyunjayam novel
Basheer kathakal..
Branth, Vashalan & Appu by Pamman
Randupenkuttikal (Nandakumar)
Sreekrishna Parunthu PV Thambi
Kalika

----------


## Devarajan Master

Nice Thread. It is important that you read and promote our own Malayalam Classics along with the English/Russian/Spanish/Bengali Classics.
This is My list...not in any order,just the name of the writers and my favourite novels of those writers.

*M.Mukundan* - Mayyazhippuzhayude Theeranghalil, Deivathinte Vikruthikal
Aavilayile Sooryodayam, Pravaasam.
*O.V.Vijayan* - Khasaakkinte Ithihasam, Gurusaagaram.
*Basheer* - BalyakalaSakhi,Aanavariyum Ponkurissum,Paathummayude
Aaadu,Viswavikhyadhamaya mookku,Mucheettukalikkarante...etc.
*P.K.Balakrishnan*- Ini Njhan Uranghatte.
*M.T* - Randaamoozham, Kaalam, Asuravithu,Manjhu.
*C.Radhakrishnan* - Munpe Parakkunna Pakshikal,
Pullipulikalum Vellinakshathranghalum
*Kesavadev* - Ayalkkar.
*Uroob* - Sundharikalum Sundharanmarum, Ummaachu
*S.K.Pottekad* - Oru Desathinte Kadha
*Perumpadavam* - Oru Sangheerthanam Pole.
*Sara Joseph* - Aalahayude Penmakkal
*Malayattoor* - Yanthram
*Thakazhi* - Enippadikal.
*Kaakkanadan* - Ushnameghala.
*Benyamin* - Aadujeevitham
*Punathil* - Smaarakasilakal.
*Madhavikkutty* - Neermaathalam Poothakaalam

I have not read the works of Anand and N.S. Madhavan. A dislike without a reason.Can any body inspire me to read Abhayarthikal/Aalkkoottam/Marubhoomikal Unda.../Londhan Bathery etc ?
S.K? Perumthachan?

----------


## S.K

> Nice Thread. It is important that you read and promote our own Malayalam Classics along with the English/Russian/Spanish/Bengali Classics.
> This is My list...not in any order,just the name of the writers and my favourite novels of those writers.
> 
> *M.Mukundan* - Mayyazhippuzhayude Theeranghalil, Deivathinte Vikruthikal
> Aavilayile Sooryodayam, Pravaasam.
> *O.V.Vijayan* - Khasaakkinte Ithihasam, Gurusaagaram.
> *Basheer* - BalyakalaSakhi,Aanavariyum Ponkurissum,Paathummayude
> Aaadu,Viswavikhyadhamaya mookku,Mucheettukalikkarante...etc.
> *P.K.Balakrishnan*- Ini Njhan Uranghatte.
> ...


Marubhumikal Undakunnathengane...Ithu aadyamaayi vaayichathu SSLC passayi nilkunna samayathaanu...onnum cheyyanillathe 8 manikkur oru officil chennirikkan vidhikkapettappol avidathe oru sir thannathaanu ee book..annonnum manassilaayilla...pinnedu vaayichappol enthokkeyo pole..just like essay..njan kazhivathum ozhivakkiyathaanu ivarude rachanakal.....

----------


## Devarajan Master

> Marubhumikal Undakunnathengane...Ithu aadyamaayi vaayichathu SSLC passayi nilkunna samayathaanu...onnum cheyyanillathe 8 manikkur oru officil chennirikkan vidhikkapettappol avidathe oru sir thannathaanu ee book..annonnum manassilaayilla...pinnedu vaayichappol enthokkeyo pole..just like essay..njan kazhivathum ozhivakkiyathaanu ivarude rachanakal.....



Thank you so much, S.K

----------


## Perumthachan

I think 'Marubhoomikal Undaakunathu' might be Anand's only novel outside Kerala. I read it once for the story content and was disappointed. But a second read bought a philosphical flavour. The ones I liked of his are 'Govardhanante Yaathrakal' and 'Vyaasanum Vigneshwaranum'. I liked NS Madhavan's 'Lanthanbatheriyile Luthiniyakal' a lot. I still remember lots of lines from it.

For both these authors, more than the novels, I have always liked their articles and short stories/novellas. Anand gives a strong critical reflection of society and the lack of goodness, while Madhavan has the knack of taking controversial topics and bringing out the obvious in it.

----------


## payyan

mt. Vasudevan nair _: Naalukettu , asuravithu_ 
_vaanaprastham, iruttinte_ 
_aathmaavu , randaamoozham_

basheer _: Baalyakaala sakhi ,_ 
_paathummayude aadu &_ 
_mathilukal_


vkn _: Payyan kathakal_

maadhavikkutty _: Ente kadha &_ 
_neermaathalam pootha_ 
_kaalam_

benyaamin : _aadujeevitham_

o.v. Vijayan : _khasakkinte ithihaasam_

indumenon : _samghaparivaar, hinduchayayulla_ 
_muslim purushan_

m. Mukundan : _mayyayipuzhayude_ 
_theerangalil_

punathil : _smaarka silakal,_ 
_kanyaavanangal_

babu baradwaj : _pravaasiyute kurippukal_

m.p naaraayna pilla : _parinaamam_

padmanaabhan : _prakaasham parathunna_ 
_penkutty_

n.p. Mohammed : _daivathinte kannu_

vishala manaskan : _kodakara puraanam_

sakkariya _: Ithaanente peru &_ 
_bhaskarapattelearum ente_ 
_jeevithavum_

perumbadavam _: Sankeerthanam pole_

u.a khader : _trikkottur peruma_ 

p.padmarajan _: Udakappola_

baalachandran chullikkadu : _chidambara smarana_

t.v. Kochubava : _vridhasadanam_

malayaattoor _: Yanthram_

----------


## JabbaR

my favorite ORU SANKEERTHANAM POLE ..

----------


## B I L A L

Njan vayichitullathu "Oru theruvinte kadha"

----------


## swiss

kazhinja randu divasam kondu "alahayude penmakkal" vayichu.. :cheers: 
valare nannayittundu... :Thumbup:

----------


## S.K

> Njan vayichitullathu "Oru theruvinte kadha"


 
nalla ozhukkode vaayichu pokuvaan kazhiyum..therivinte makkal kidayil aanu nammal ennu thonnipokunna reethiyilulla rachana...

----------


## payyan

> kazhinja randu divasam kondu "alahayude penmakkal" vayichu..
> valare nannayittundu...


 
 kittiyittundu
vaayichu nokkatte...

----------


## samshayalu

aadhyam mattullavarude ishtamenthokkeyaanennu nokkatte..

----------


## Anupriya

*Manjju*....     by *M.T Vasudevan Nair* Sir is a gud one..
There is a *feel of cold breeze* blowing thru the mind throughout the reading..
Its a gud work..

----------


## Basilvp

2 states vayichu. . . Very much intrsting

----------


## Makarand

Arelum books online vangikkan Infibeab.com use cheyyarundo? Relaible ano? Avarude HO, establishment okke evideya..?
Indulekha, MB, Manorama, DC, puzha okke value of books @ original price thanneyanu. 250yude book 250rs thanne. But ee sitel mikka booksinum 10-15% discount kanunnundu. Baakiyullavarude pole kooduthal collections illennu mathram.
Can someone experienced recommend this site?

----------


## tinjuJISHNU

INDULEKHA» BOOKS MALAYALAM: Payyan Kathakal

payyan kadhakal - ithine tholppikkaan ini oru book janikkanam

pinne ishtamullath..
all vkn and basheer 
pather panjali 
oru deshathinte kadha
tom sawyer , huckleberry
sherlock holmes
agnihothram
kuttikalum kalithozharum - olga pirovskaya - russian(malayalam translation)-(cheruppathile fvrt)
old man and the sea

kurache vaayichitulloo.. kayyil cash vannittu venam kure vaangaan und
basheer-sanjayan samboorna krithikal pole VKN irangumbol vanganam.. 

vkn num basheer um oru rakshayumilla..

----------


## nryn

> Arelum books online vangikkan Infibeab.com use cheyyarundo? Relaible ano? Avarude HO, establishment okke evideya..?
> Indulekha, MB, Manorama, DC, puzha okke value of books @ original price thanneyanu. 250yude book 250rs thanne. But ee sitel mikka booksinum 10-15% discount kanunnundu. Baakiyullavarude pole kooduthal collections illennu mathram.
> Can someone experienced recommend this site?


Infibeam personally use chaiythittilla. Nalla opinions aanu kettittullathu. Nalla backing ulla company aanu.

----------


## veecee

bhranthu  :Read:

----------


## jaravind

> bhranthu


Enikku priyappettathu.. Ayalkkaar, AAdu jeevitham, Haridwaril mani muzhangumbol

Barsa kollam.... matha grandhangal vyakhyanikkkapedunnathine kurichu aarogyaparamaaya reethiyil paranjittundu.. Literally ...

----------


## jaravind

One most important vittu poyi.. Udakappola...

That is his talent.. making a movie like Thoovanathumbikal from that novel... merging a couple of characters.. worth reading..

----------


## Santi

> bhranthu


vimmante brathano peecee ??

----------


## nasrani

> vimmante brathano peecee ??


 pammettan aaloru genius anu......njan angerude ella novelum vaayichitundu  :Silsila:

----------


## Santi

> pammettan aaloru genius anu......njan angerude ella novelum vaayichitundu


ippo kittan illallo ..kottayam pushpanad nte novel chodichu kittanilanu kettu

----------


## nasrani

> ippo kittan illallo ..kottayam pushpanad nte novel chodichu kittanilanu kettu


indulekhayil undennu thonnunnu........kottayam pushpanath malayala detective rangathe kulapathi aayirunnu....detective pushparaj  :cheers:  :cheers: , ippo ezhutharilennu thonnunnu

----------


## plk

Pushpanathinte books okke western setting ano.  :Rolling Eyes:  njan vayicha buk full sayipanmarude katha ayirinnu..pakshe bookinte peru london kottarathile rahasyangal ennayirinnu  :Laughing:   :Unsure:

----------


## S.K

> ippo kittan illallo ..kottayam pushpanad nte novel chodichu kittanilanu kettu


ippo kittunnathilokke editting nadathiyaanu irangunnathu...

college daysil Pammante branth UC College librariyil book cheythu..kittiyappol venda pagukalokke etho kashmalanmaar keeri kondu poyee.....

----------


## S.K

> Pushpanathinte books okke western setting ano.  njan vayicha buk full sayipanmarude katha ayirinnu..pakshe bookinte peru london kottarathile rahasyangal ennayirinnu


pushpanathaano batten bosaano ezhuthiyathyennariyilla... Oru Lady Dr (Gynecinte katha)..sangathi kollamaayirunnu...

----------


## Naradhan

> bhranthu


Ithu Pammante alle ..........?  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Naradhan

> ippo kittan illallo ..kottayam pushpanad nte novel chodichu kittanilanu kettu


TBS-il sulabhamaayi Pammetane kittum ...............  :Iyer:

----------


## Naradhan

Innu njaan Sunil Parameswarante (Anandabadram & badrasanam fame) Velli Mana vaayichu ...........  :Suicide: 
Kottayam Puspanadhinte vila ippala manassilaakunne ....  :Sad:

----------


## jaravind

Narayana.... Narayana.............

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> Enikku priyappettathu.. Ayalkkaar, AAdu jeevitham, Haridwaril mani muzhangumbol
> 
> Barsa kollam.... matha grandhangal vyakhyanikkkapedunnathine kurichu aarogyaparamaaya reethiyil paranjittundu.. Literally ...


khadeeja mumtaz'nte 'aathuram' ,benyaminte 'manjaveyil maranangal' ,ittikkore okke kollam...  :rendeer:

----------


## Johny

> Innu njaan Sunil Parameswarante (Anandabadram & badrasanam fame) Velli Mana vaayichu ........... 
> Kottayam Puspanadhinte vila ippala manassilaakunne ....


Eee book engane oppichu? Njan kurach naalayi anveshichu nadakuva.anathabhadram,madankolli,velli mana.ithu moonum ethu kadayil chodichalum out of stock

----------


## Johny

> ippo kittan illallo ..kottayam pushpanad nte novel chodichu kittanilanu kettu


Pammante books ippozhum available aanu.book shoppil kittum.

Chattakari movie release ayathinu shesham, chattakari(novel) cover page okke maatti re edition nadathunnund.,i think so

Kottayam pushpanathnte books available alla,sure

----------


## Johny

> indulekhayil undennu thonnunnu........kottayam pushpanath malayala detective rangathe kulapathi aayirunnu....detective pushparaj , ippo ezhutharilennu thonnunnu


Ezhutharund malayalathil allennu mathram.


Months back,oru newspaper interviewilan idheham ithoke vishadeekarhchath.

1.malayalathl ipo ezhutharilla.

2.detective novels nirthi,pakaram horror aanu priyam

3.aarudeyo ghost writer aanu.athaarudethanenu pullikku polum ariyilla.

4.tamil,telungu,kannada industryilanu work,athokke serial ayo magazne novels aayo purath varunnu

5.Pulliyude complete workne patti chodichappo ,ezhuthi koottiyathine patti angerkku polum pidiyillennu paranju

----------


## Johny

> Pushpanathinte books okke western setting ano.  njan vayicha buk full sayipanmarude katha ayirinnu..pakshe bookinte peru london kottarathile rahasyangal ennayirinnu


Na

Kadha nadakunath onnukil indiayil ayirikkum allenkil purath


Case indiayil anenkil ,anveshikunath detectve.pushpanath ayirikkum.

Indiakku purathanenkil case anveshanam ,pushpu annante friend oru detective und.ayaal ayirikkum.

Nee vayicha kadha 2nd categoryileyanu

----------


## Santi

johny .. :salut:

----------


## Naradhan

> Na
> 
> Kadha nadakunath onnukil indiayil ayirikkum allenkil purath
> 
> 
> Case indiayil anenkil ,anveshikunath detectve.pushpanath ayirikkum.
> 
> *Indiakku purathanenkil case anveshanam ,pushpu annante friend oru detective und.ayaal ayirikkum.*
> 
> Nee vayicha kadha 2nd categoryileyanu


Detective Marxin.............

Enikku mooperude manthrika kadhakalodaanu priyam ...

----------


## Johny

> Detective Marxin.............
> 
> Enikku mooperude manthrika kadhakalodaanu priyam ...


Detective pushpu annan villainmarude kaikalil akapedumpol ,apathbhandhavanayi marxin annan parannu varum :cheers: 


Same here.
Detective novelsokke parakoorayum ,manthrika novelukalokke kikkidumanu.

Thanks 4 d pm:kudoos:

----------


## lakshmi1976

Thank u so much........

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

My favorites...

1. Randaamoozham
2. Ini Njaan Urangatte
3. Mayyazhippuzhayude Theerangalil
4. Aadu Jeevitham
5. Khasaakkinte Ithihasam

----------


## kollakkaran

Njan Vayichathil ente favourites
RANDAMOOZHAM, ORU SANKEERTHANAM POLE, MAYYAYIPUZHAYUDE THEERANGALIL, SMARAKA SHILAKAL

----------


## vjayaraju

Thanks.................

----------


## Naradhan

Ee thread varshangalkku shesham anagiyallo ...  :Ho:

----------


## vipi

ee aduthaanu "arabi ponnu" ennoru novel ne patti keattath...
M T Vasudevan Nair and N P Muhammed..ivar 2 perum koodi chernnu ezhuthiyathaanu...aadyam aayaanu malayaalathil 2 famous writers onnichu oru novel ezhuthunnath...
othiri ishttappettu novel...nalla kidilan characters...nalla thrilling um aarunnu...

vaayichittillaathavar try cheyth nokku...it will be a good experience...

----------


## wideeyes

രണ്ടാമൂഴം 
ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസം 
ആടുജീവിതം 
മയ്യഴി പുഴയുടെ തീരങ്ങളിൽ 
അറബിപ്പൊന്ന് 
യക്ഷി 
പ്രഥമ പ്രതിശ്രുതി(വിവർത്തനം)
നീല നദിയിലെ മരണം (വിവർത്തനം )
ലേഡി ചാറ്റർലിയുടെ കാമുകൻ (വിവർത്തനം)

----------


## wideeyes

> രണ്ടാമൂഴം 
> ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസം 
> ആടുജീവിതം 
> മയ്യഴി പുഴയുടെ തീരങ്ങളിൽ 
> അറബിപ്പൊന്ന് 
> യക്ഷി 
> പ്രഥമ പ്രതിശ്രുതി(വിവർത്തനം)
> നീല നദിയിലെ മരണം (വിവർത്തനം )
> ലേഡി ചാറ്റർലിയുടെ കാമുകൻ (വിവർത്തനം)


*രണ്ടാമൂഴം* 


കഥാപാത്ര സൃഷിക്കു വേണ്ടി ഇത്രയേറെ ഗവേഷണം നടത്തിയ മറ്റൊരു കൃതി ഉണ്ടാവില്ല. ഒരോ  വരികളും വായനയുടെ ഇടയിൽ മറ്റൊരു ചിന്ത മണ്ഡലത്തിൽ എത്തിക്കുകയും വായനക്കാരനെ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങൾക്കൊപ്പം സഞ്ചരിക്കാൻ നിർബന്ധിതമാക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുന്ന രചന രീതി. കഥാ  തന്തുവിനേക്കാൾ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളുടെ മനസിലേക്ക് കടന്നു ചെല്ലാൻ പ്രേരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന നോവൽ.

*ഖസാക്കിന്റെ ഇതിഹാസം* 

വര്ഷങ്ങള്ക്കു മുമ്പ് വായിക്കുമ്പോൾ വായനയുടെ രീതി തന്നെ മാറ്റി മറിച്ച പുസ്തകം. ഒരു നാടിനെ കഥാപാത്രമാകുന്ന അക്ഷരങ്ങളുടെ വൈവിധ്യമാർന്ന വസന്തം വിരിയിക്കുന്ന രചനാ  പ്രപഞ്ചം. എന്നിട്ടും എന്തെ ആ നോവലിനയോ  കഥാകാരനെയോ  ആരും വില കല്പിച്ചില്ല എന്ന് തോന്നിയിരുന്നു  20 വര്ഷങ്ങള്ക്കു മുമ്പുള്ള ആദ്യ വായനയിൽ. പിന്നീട് ഒരുപാടു കാലം ഒരുപാടു പേര് ഈ പുസ്തകത്തെ  നെഞ്ചേറ്റിയപ്പോൾ ഒരുപാടു സന്തോഷവും തോന്നി.

*ആടുജീവിതം* 

pdf രൂപത്തിൽ  പുതിയ ഡിജിറ്റൽ കാലഘട്ടത്തിലെ വളരെ എളുപ്പം വ്യാപകമാവുകയും  ലഭ്യവുമായ  പ്രശസ്തമായ പുസ്തകം. നവജീവിത രീതികൾക്കിടയിൽ തിരക്കുള്ള  ജനതയെ പുസ്തക വായനയിലേക്കടുപ്പിച്ച അതിഗംഭീരമായ അക്ഷര ലോകം. ഒരു കഥാപാത്രത്തിന്റെ മനസ്സു ഒരു ലോകമായി അവതരിപ്പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന ലാളിത്യ പൂർണ്ണമായ എഴുത്തു രീതി.

*മയ്യഴി പുഴയുടെ തീരങ്ങളിൽ* 

വായനയുടെ ഇടയിൽ ഗദ്*ഗദം തോന്നുമാറു  ജീവിത ഘട്ടങ്ങളെ പച്ചയായി ചിത്രീകരിച്ച വ്യത്യസ്*തമായ ഒരു നോവൽ. വരികൾക്കിടയിൽ ഭാവങ്ങൾ തിങ്ങി നിൽക്കുന്ന ജീവിത ഗന്ധിയായ ഗൗവരവ പൂർണ്ണമായ രചന രീതി. അത് കൊണ്ട് തന്നെ സിനിമയായി ഈ നോവലിനെ രൂപം കൊള്ളിച്ചപ്പോൾ പുസ്തകം പോലെ ഗൃഹ്യമാക്കാൻൻ പറ്റിയിട്ടില്ല എന്ന് തോന്നി.

*അറബിപ്പൊന്ന്* 

രണ്ടു പ്രമുഖ കഥാകൃത്തുക്കൾ ഏക മനസ്സോടെ എഴുതി തീർത്ത  ആധുനിക ലോകത്തും നിലനിൽക്കുന്ന സംഭവ ബഹുലമായ ഒരു വ്യാപാരത്തിന്റെ അന്തർലീനമായ ചെയ്തികൾ വിസ്തരിച്ചു മനോഹരമായ പുസ്തകം. കഥാ പത്രങ്ങളുടെ സംഭാഷങ്ങൾ വായിക്കുമ്പോൾ യഥാർത്ത ജീവിതത്തെ മാറി നിന്ന് നോക്കിക്കണ്ടു എഴുതി വചിരിക്കുന്നത് പോലെ തോന്നും.

*യക്ഷി* 

ഉദ്യോ ഗ പൂർണ്ണമായ, അത് തന്നെയാണോ ഇത്, എന്ന് തോന്നുന്ന  സങ്കീര്ണതയുടെ അതിരുകളും കടന്നു ചിന്തയുടെ സാമാന്യ തലങ്ങൾക്കു ഉൽകൊള്ളനാകാത്ത വിധം ഒരു ചോദ്യമായി കടന്നു പോകുന്ന കഥ. വായനയുടെ ആദ്യകാലത്തു സംശയങ്ങൾ ബാക്കി നിർത്തി അവസാനിക്കുന്ന നോവൽ. ഒരു നോവ് പോലെ യക്ഷി(?)യോട് കരുണ തോന്നിപോകുമറു വരികളിൽ രചിച്ച  സങ്കല്പം.

*പ്രഥമ പ്രതിശ്രുതി* (ബംഗാളി നോവലിന്റെ മലയാള പരിഭാഷ.)

വായിച്ചു കേറിചെല്ലുന്നതു ഒരു വംശത്തിന്റെ  ആചാരാനുഷ്ഠാനങ്ങളില്* വേദന  അനുഭവിക്കുന്ന അകത്തളങ്ങളിലെ സ്ത്രീകളുടെ മനസിലേക്കാണ്. പിന്നെ മനസ്സിലാവുന്നത് അവരോടൊപ്പം പൊട്ടിച്ചെറിയുന്ന ചങ്ങലകളുടെ കണ്ണികളിൽ ചിലതു നമുക്ക് ചുറ്റും ഇവിടെയും  കാണാൻ കഴിയും എന്നാണ്. തുടർച്ചക്കായി വായിച്ചു നിർത്തുന്ന വരികളിൽ വേദനയുടെ ഒരു ചീന്തു ബാക്കി വച്ചിരിക്കും.
(വിവാഹ ശേഷം ഭാര്യ ആദ്യമായി വാങ്ങി  തന്ന പുസ്തകം എന്ന ഒരു പ്രത്യേകത കൂടിയുണ്ട്. അതും ഒരു ബംഗാളി നോവലിന്റെ മലയാള പരിഭാഷ. )

*നീല നദിയിലെ മരണം* (ഇംഗ്ലീഷ്  നോവലിന്റെ മലയാള പരിഭാഷ)

അപസർപ്പക നോവലുകളുടെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഉദാഹരങ്ങളിൽ ഒന്ന്. കഥാ  നായകൻ ആയ പൊയ്*റൂട്ടിന്റെ കൂടെ ഒരു കപ്പലിന്റെ മുക്കിലും മൂലയിലും  കറങ്ങി നടക്കുന്നതായി തോന്നും വായിച്ചു പോകുമ്പോൾ. കുറ്റാന്വേഷണത്തിന്റെ അത്യാനധുനിക സംവിധാനങ്ങൾ ഇല്ലാതെ ഓരോ  സാഹചര്യങ്ങളിൽ ഒരോ മനുഷ്യന്റെ ചിന്തകൾ അവനെ എങ്ങനെ പ്രവർത്തിക്കാൻ ഇടയാക്കും  എന്ന് വിചിന്തനം ചെയ്ത് കുറ്റവാളിയിലേക്കെത്തുന്ന രീതികൾ അവലംബിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് നായകൻ സഞ്ചരിക്കുമ്പോൾ വായനക്കാരനും ഒരു തീർപ്പിലെത്തിയിരിക്കും. കാരണം പൊയ്*റൂട്ടിനൊപ്പം നമ്മളും സഞ്ചരിക്കുന്നതായി അനുഭവപ്പെടും. 

*ലേഡി ചാറ്റർലിയുടെ കാമുകൻ* (ഇംഗ്ലീഷ്  നോവലിന്റെ മലയാള പരിഭാഷ)

ലൈംഗികതയുടെ എല്ലാ വരമ്പുകളും ലംഘിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് അക്ഷരങ്ങളിൽ തീർത്ത സാഹിത്യ പ്രപഞ്ചം. ഒരാണും പെണ്ണും കാമകേളികളിൽ കവിത രചിക്കുമ്പോൾ അവർക്കു ചുറ്റുമുള്ള പ്രകൃതിയെ പോലും വികാരവദിയായി വർണ്ണിക്കുന്ന ഭാവനാ  ലോകം. വായനക്കാരനെ ആ മഞ്ഞുകാലത്തിന്റെ തണുവിൽ പിടിച്ചിടുന്ന വരികളിലൂടെയുള്ള  വികാര വിസ്ഫോടനം.  വരികൾക്ക് ഒരു വികാരമുണ്ടെന്നു ഇവിടെ തെളിയിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു.

----------

